# lohnenswerte fließgewässer im norden entlang der e6???



## Pete (15. Mai 2005)

hi, ihr inlandspezies....
...da ich diesen sommer aller wahrscheinlichkeit einen dreiwöchigen trip durch nordnorge machen werde, interessieren mich fließ-und auch andere binnengewässer (evtl. auch interessante einläufe in fjorde), an denen wir auf unserem trip von namsos (mittelnorwegen) auf der e6 gen tromsö vorbeikommen werden...praktisch fürn kleinen abstecher zwischendurch...will zu diesem zwecke eine spinnrute einpacken...

gibts da entsprechende locations, die wir uns auf keinen fall entgehen lassen sollten ??


----------



## havkat (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: lohnenswerte fließgewässer im norden entlang der e6???*

*Nord-Tröndelag:*

Namsen, Steindalselva, etc.

*Nordland u. Troms:*

Lakselva, Rana, Saltdalselva, etc.

*Finnmark:*

Alta, Tana, nochmal ´n Lakselva, etc.

Watt sabbel ich lang rum! 

Klick


----------



## Seehaeschen (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: lohnenswerte fließgewässer im norden entlang der e6???*

Du kannst wieder Fragen stellen  |uhoh:  :q  Ich kann dir anbieten einen Fluß (Name leider entfallen) in Bjerkvik, mündet in Fjord; einige Seen auf dem Gratangsfjell, den Lavangselva, Salangselva - fließt an der E6 entlang in einen See u. endet im Fjord (viele Lachsangler), der Barduelva fließt ebenfalls die E6 lang u. den Malselva (Malsevfossen - Lachse). Zu ersteren kann ich mich vor Ort erkundigen u. bei letzteren wirste wohl keine Angelkarte bekommen. Auf Lachs musste zudem eine staatl. Abgabe tätigen. Wenn du noch Fragen hast kannste mir auch ne pm schicken. 
#h Seehaeschen


----------

